# The Last Of Us



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/OywgLwl.jpg

The most anticipated game on PS3 is all set to launch on june 14th. After their uncharted trilogy, very few people ( so called critics) had some negativity towards naughty dog.
Be it weird camera angles or use of scripted sequence, the reasons although being dumb, existed nevertheless. Some also complained their games to be extremely fast paced unnecessarily. 

Naughty Dog although riding on their success waves, listened to these critics opinions and maybe, thought of building something completely diverse from their usual set pieces.
Enter "The Last Of Us". Out of nowhere, they came up with the idea of a completely new IP with teasers and hype to start with. Many claimed that this would be too similar with uncharted, sharing same lines. All those speculations are finally put to a stop. 

When some gameplay videos and a demo appeared, people and reviewers were surprised to see a striking change. Although the plot is set around a post apocalyptic world, the gameplay was expected to move at higher tempo. But its completely the opposite. It tests the player and gives time to think and analyze the surroundings at a much slower tempo than uncharted. The story seems to be flawless including the setting. Hardly has a flaw to fix.

Coming to the visuals part, many were stunned at what they are looking at. *" Is this a PS3 or a PS4 title"* was the first and foremost reaction of many reviewers.
At its 7th year in the industry, the PS3 is already setting huge bars for its next gen brother. This game proves what the cell architecture is all about and what the PS3 as a whole unit is all about. Everything, from the textures, shadows and dynamic lighting appears next gen and marvelously rendered. Character models are exquisitely detailed and show a high level of emotion. Flora and fauna fit in great and add to that some brilliant water effects and simulation that arguably surpasses *Crysis 3*.  Naughty Dog definitely knows how to use the cell processor efficiently, even with such low memory. They quickly are becoming the best developers out there. 

*Enough of me talking*. Lets get to some links to back my comments :

Naughty Dog's Grim Masterpiece - The Last of Us - PlayStation 3 - www.GameInformer.com

The Last of Us for PlayStation 3 Reviews - Metacritic

The Last of Us: The Kotaku Review

The Last Of Us review | Edge Online

The Last of Us review &bull; Reviews &bull; PlayStation 3 &bull; Eurogamer.net

IGN Asia Pacific

The Last of Us Review for PlayStation 3 (PS3) - Cheat Code Central



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]ZEs33aWkX2Q[/YOUTUBE]





Spoiler






> PlayStation 3 isn’t only well-known for its number of exclusive games, but for the sheer number of quality exclusives. *That’s what makes The Last of Us even more impressive, because not only does it join the ranks of Uncharted, Killzone, God of War, Infamous and more, but it bests them all. In short, Naughty Dog has crafted a game that impresses in virtually every way.* The Last of Us is a true feat.
> 
> *Its unrivaled presentation in particular sets the bar even higher than the Uncharted trilogy already did, and its writing, voice acting and layered gameplay combine to create what is very easily the game to beat for Game of the Year 2013*.







Most of these gave it a perfect score and the game has truly lived up to its hype. The game not only is violent in nature, but seems to be having one of the strongest decisions ever in a plot. It uses naughty dog's own engine and full open-gl based api's. It proves that direct x is nothing but Microsoft's monopoly as the only api choice. Its also a testament to the age old proverb, i had been hearing ever since i got my hands on the original PlayStation, which holds true even today:

*"Never Underestimate The Power Of PlayStation"*

*All hail Naughty Dog *


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Last Of Us (All Hail Naughty Dog)*

Im buying this..


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Last Of Us (All Hail Naughty Dog)*

Wow! 10/10s across the board. Game holds 95 on Metacritic as of now. And I thought that Infinite would take this this years GOTY hands down.

Strangely, my favorite website has only given it 7.5/10. But that's to be expected, can't really please everyone.

And GTA V is yet to come....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Last Of Us (All Hail Naughty Dog)*

Very impressive gameplay, wish i had a playstation 3.. :/


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

@ TDF's Batman : there is already a thread for this


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @ TDF's Batman : there is already a thread for this



That thread was about the "ambush trailer". I think its great to start fresh for a title of this caliber. 

*Someone forgot to tell Sony the current gen is supposed to be over with*

Sony is like getting praised big time for their first party development efforts. They are not only creating hype for their next gen console through amazing software line up, but also supporting current gen PS3 with gem of  titles like "The Last Of Us" and "Gran Turismo 6". They kind of deserve all the praise.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 6, 2013)

It's times like these that I think it's worth owning a PS3. Yesterday, I almost bought it just for this and RDR (and GT5) but my other me told me that "you'd be paying like 24k for 2 games, lolumad?" and I came back empty-handed. And also there's PS4. Heard rumors that it's gonna get launched at 400$ or ~25k. So I thought patience would be great.

Why the f*** can't there be a game like this on PC?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 6, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> It's times like these that I think it's worth owning a PS3. Yesterday, I almost bought it just for this and RDR (and GT5) but my other me told me that "you'd be paying like 24k for 2 games, lolumad?" and I came back empty-handed. And also there's PS4. Heard rumors that it's gonna get launched at 400$ or ~25k. So I thought patience would be great.
> 
> Why the f*** can't there be a game like this on PC?



Having said that, you will lose the games like UC, GOW series, HR, MGS 4 etc if you are not getting a ps3. 

BTW, I bought my ps3 just a few weeks ago and i have completed both UC1 and 2. Playing UC3 now. Done with HR too. I must say it was worth the money. Im sure of getting GTA V also on PS3. so untill the PS3 game support continues, i will stick onto this console and then move onto PS4


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ Yeah that's a good decision. 

Btw there are other upcoming big titles too like "Beyond Two Souls", "Gran Turismo 6" and "The Last Guardian".

Talk about last guardian, if one has played titles like "ICO" and "Shadow Of The Colossus" , they can understand what Fumito Ueda titles bring into the picture.
Words cannot describe the masterpieces the guy creates. PS3 will undoubtedly cross the 100 million mark if titles like these keep coming.

*@NVIDIAGeek*

Buddy my advice for you is to get a used PS3 for 10k or thereabouts. You can also buy used PS3 games and also exchange titles between friends.
The huge roster of exclusives the PS3 has, simply has to be experienced by one. You can jump to a PS4 once its stable in the market with some good titles.


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *@NVIDIAGeek*
> 
> Buddy my advice for you is to get a used PS3 for 10k or thereabouts. You can also buy used PS3 games and also exchange titles between friends.
> The huge roster of exclusives the PS3 has, simply has to be experienced by one. You can jump to a PS4 once its stable in the market with some good titles.



Which used model of ps3 should be bought for playing the exclusives?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Which used model of ps3 should be bought for playing the exclusives?



The ps3 slim ( not the current one) will be the best. You can opt for any hard-drive config. The 320 gb should be the sweet spot or else, the 120gb will be just fine too.
Remember, you can always upgrade the hdd very easily. So just get the cheapest slim SKU.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The ps3 slim ( not the current one) will be the best. You can opt for any hard-drive config. The 320 gb should be the sweet spot or else, the 120gb will be just fine too.
> Remember, you can always upgrade the hdd very easily. So just get the cheapest slim SKU.



Do you think the PS3 classics like RDR, UC 1, 2 and 3 and now Last of us will be playable on the PS4? or will there be remakes of these games for PS4?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Do you think the PS3 classics like RDR, UC 1, 2 and 3 and now Last of us will be playable on the PS4? or will there be remakes of these games for PS4?



Well you can't play physical or digital media that needs to be directly processed. PS4 is X86 while PS3 is PowerPC based. They are completely different in terms of instruction set support and thus no backward compatibility. Same goes for XBOX one too.

However, Sony plans to stream PS3 titles sometime in near future on PS4 using its cloud services ( GAIKAI acquisition). They will be streamed from cloud server and playable on PS4.
But one needs a very high BW internet connection, which means it won't take off in india that well. So its better to get hands on with a PS3 in order to play its games and upgrade later.

P.S - There might be remakes though. Several classic PS2 titles were remastered in HD for PS3. Same can happen with PS4.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 6, 2013)

Adding to that, we can only expect these titles to be remade but cant really guarantee anything of that sort for 2 reasons - 
1) Cloud services promised for backward compatibility by Sony (which also means remaking a game isnt worth for the developers)
2) The existence of PS3 itself for a such a long period that Sony has captured the console markets in time and they dont have to promote their product with games of the past anymore (like the way they had to during PS2 ->PS3 transition when Xbox was going great guns) and eventually capture the market with both the features and the games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *@NVIDIAGeek*
> 
> Buddy my advice for you is to get a used PS3 for 10k or thereabouts. You can also buy used PS3 games and also exchange titles between friends.
> The huge roster of exclusives the PS3 has, simply has to be experienced by one. You can jump to a PS4 once its stable in the market with some good titles.



Well, buddy, if you don't mind whenever you get the chance, would you please post a link for the used PS3? I'll try my best to find one online but if you do please share it. And thanks for the advice. I never thought of it. :3


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont have a PS3!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Well, buddy, if you don't mind whenever you get the chance, would you please post a link for the used PS3? I'll try my best to find one online but if you do please share it. And thanks for the advice. I never thought of it. :3



Check your pm buddy. 

*Major Nelson congratulates Naughty Dog for The Last of Us*

*Polygon is Silencing the PlayStation Community*

This isn't the first time. They did the same with another ps3 jrpg exclusive Ni-No-Kuni. There's another rumor that microsoft paid them to write negative reviews about The last of us.

According to polygon, the last of us has too much violence and thus gave it a 7.5/10. They had been criticized massively for unfair comments and a broken review.
The guy who wrote it, also has a dismal track record and illogical points.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

Stupid Sony fanboys 
They want EVERY gaming site to give thier exclusive game a perfect 10?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Stupid Sony fanboys
> They want EVERY gaming site to give thier exclusive game a perfect 10?



Polygon is extremely biased against Ps3 exclusives, checked their previous reviews. And they got paid by Micrsoft, lol


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 6, 2013)

My favourite game didn't receive the score I wanted. MUST BE A CONSPIRACY!!!!

Why is it sooo hard for people to believe that reviewers can have genuinely differing opinions about a game without being paid off? I know the the review isn't Polygon's finest work, but he does make some valid points, specifically regarding the AI. If you actually read the review, it sounds more like a 8-8.5/10 game, so yeah the scoring doesn't feel right. 

Of course they will be criticised for not adhering to the norm; don't you remember how all hell broke loose when IGN gave Uncharted 2 9.5 instead of 10. Fanboys are fanboys irrespective of platform; if you don't give them what they want to hear, they will tear you apart. So yeah, maybe they should have picked a different reviewer, someone more comfortable with violence, but the review does give a few valid criticisms. Isn't that the point of reviews, to provide criticism?

And if you still think that Polygon are paid off by MS/ have a bias against PS3, maybe this will provide some perspective (via NeoGAF):



			
				hey_it's_that_dog said:
			
		

> Okay folks, because I hate myself I ran the numbers.
> 
> I looked through the reviews for all PS3 and 360 exclusives and compared the Metacritic to the Polygon reviews. I don't think I missed any but it's possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 6, 2013)

where to get ni-nu-kuni disks from?? Or is it available only for download??


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> My favourite game didn't receive the score I wanted. MUST BE A CONSPIRACY!!!!
> 
> Why is it sooo hard for people to believe that reviewers can have genuinely differing opinions about a game without being paid off? I know the the review isn't Polygon's finest work, but he does make some valid points, specifically regarding the AI. If you actually read the review, it sounds more like a 8-8.5/10 game, so yeah the scoring doesn't feel right.
> 
> ...



Well your points kind of don't count in this particular situation. Polygon is adhering to negative tactics and banning people in its forum for  no reason.
Its kind of a big issue now and facing criticism not for their judgement but illogical comments.

The review kind of starts like this:

*"The Last of Us made me feel sick to my stomach".*...

If somebody wants to criticize, then some valid points has to be made. Not idiotic comments like the above. The reviewer must be smoking weed at the time of writing or must be in complete depression or something. The review  honestly was hilarious and it made me laugh a number of times. It was extremely short too. The way he has depicted violence, seems to be written by a teenager hiding behind a bush to avoid bullies. lol

Check this out:

Polygon banning people after 7.5 score - The Last of Us Message Board for PlayStation 3 - GameFAQs

Jeff Rubenstein mad at Polygon: ''The Last Of Us Worst Reviewed Game Of Month thus far...Right'' | N4G

The Microsoft story is also in contention according to several writers:

*Microsoft paid Polygon $750,000 to make their documentary*

Microsoft is rumored to be funding that site. So you can't deny them plainly.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Did you even read my "points" before dismissing them as irrelevant? I said there was a fair amount of nitpicking, but there were some good, valid criticism regarding the AI. The game should have been 8-8.5 if you remove the nitpicking, 9/10 at the most. A few bad points does not mean the whole review is bad, or that the site is biased.

Who cares if M$ gave Polygon a certain amount of money. I have already given the average Metacritic scores for the exclusives which clearly proves that Polygon has no conceivable bias against PS3. You expect people to believe that a site is biased based on some "rumors", when statistical evidence clearly states otherwise?

And the forum moderators are volunteers, they are not paid by Polygon.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> ^ Did you even read my "points" before dismissing them as irrelevant? I said there was a fair amount of nitpicking, but there were some good, valid criticism regarding the AI. The game should have been 8-8.5 if you remove the nitpicking, 9/10 at the most. A few bad points does not mean the whole review is bad, or that the site is biased.
> 
> Who cares if M$ gave Polygon a certain amount of money. I have already given the average Metacritic scores for the exclusives which clearly proves that Polygon has no conceivable bias against PS3. You expect people to believe that a site is biased based on some "rumors", when statistical evidence clearly states otherwise?



Actually i read his AI points as well. They were plainly absurd. I said your points don't count in this particular situation and not in a general perspective.
You should stop reading between lines mate.

That review was extremely short too. Did not cover each and every aspect. The only review which although not negative but has valid justifications is this:

The Last of Us Review - GameSpot.com

They gave it an 8 stating that supporting characters aren't sympathetic and more harsh. This kind of breaks the emotional flow at certain instances.
People will buy this and thus game spot did not receive any public criticism.They still termed the game as great.

But the polygon guy was a complete moron. Did the same thing with ni-no-kuni and was the same reviewer.

The statistics you provided doesn't throw much light either. The guy has taken games of ps3 which have a relative low metacritic score and compared its average with polygon.
Polygon hasn't reviewed games like gow 3 and uncharted series either. They are pretty new in the picture. People sometimes do things like this to get attention and nothing more.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

I quit....


----------



## Jripper (Jun 7, 2013)

Hope someone ports this for the pc some day in the distant future  Though its almost a sure bet that it will never happen -_-
Or would have to satisfy myself with lets play videos :\


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Hope someone ports this for the pc some day in the distant future  Though its almost a sure bet that it will never happen -_-
> Or would have to satisfy myself with lets play videos :\



Get a Ps3 mate. Find a used one at an attractive price and enjoy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

The fact that Polygon's review starts off with such idiotic line totally destroys their credibility. Ignore the morons.

EDIT - Just read first three paragraphs from that review, and damn, the writer is one sad mofo, god bless him. I guess he hates his life so much that he puking the frustration all over the review.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

The fact that ps3 fanboys go berserk whenever their exclusive game does not get a 10(You should have seen the madness on IVG after the reviews for GoW:A came out ) makes me wonder whether Polygon is paid off by MS or is this the usual Fanboy Rage



rakesh_ic said:


> where to get ni-nu-kuni disks from?? Or is it available only for download??



Only available on the PSN store 


Isn't this great? A guy who doesn't own a ps3 knows more about a ps3 than a ps3 owner


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

Happens all the time, one of the TDKR reviewers on RT got death threats for giving a bad review. But the funny thing is, majority of the reviews which get this fanboy bit-ching always sound so ignorant, they seem like the writer's frustrated of his/her own problems. When are these people gonna realize that not every game is for them, and they have to judge them by the game's own merit?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The fact that Polygon's review starts off with such idiotic line totally destroys their credibility. Ignore the morons.
> 
> EDIT - Just read first three paragraphs from that review, and damn, the writer is one sad mofo, god bless him. I guess he hates his life so much that he puking the frustration all over the review.



Exactly mate. At least someone imbibed the same thing as i did after reading that pathetic review. No wonder people are going berserk.
Nevertheless as you said, morons should be ignored. Who cares about that useless writer when people get to cherish such masterpieces. I wonder what is naughty dog's secret?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I wonder what is naughty dog's secret?



Sony, and the freedom they give


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Sony, and the freedom they give



If they had freedom,We would have TLOU on PC


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> If they had freedom,We would have TLOU on PC



Creative* freedom that is. Admit it, Sony is possibly the only publisher/producer in the console business who doesn't pull down the developers to a disgusting level, like Microsoft did with Rare.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> If they had freedom,We would have TLOU on PC



Freedom here depicts to give full support in form of sdk's and time to carefully study the architecture and get over the shortcomings.
Cyborg is right here. All sony exclusives has this shine and they might have had ample time to carefully study the cell and code on it.
Sony would have provided all necessary inputs on their part, in order to optimize for cell which other third party developers in the earlier cycle had failed.

Freedom does not mean going multiplatform. And the last thing sony will do is to support a Microsoft platform.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> The fact that ps3 fanboys go berserk whenever their exclusive game does not get a 10(You should have seen the madness on IVG after the reviews for GoW:A came out ) makes me wonder whether Polygon is paid off by MS or is this the usual Fanboy Rage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it indeed is great.. Feel proud about it.. BTW, I bought my PS3 few weeks back and I am a hardcore pc gamer. I guess my sig talks it louder than me


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh NO NO NO!! Don't go that deep, please!. I just meant that Sony let ND do their $hit rather than forcing them to commercialize the game too much, otherwise, you can imagine what Last of Us would have looked and played like. 

Let me try,
Post apocalyptic world, looks brownish/grey, ton of doom and gloom everywhere, skycrapers falling down, lot of explosions. Joel is a badass fast action super hero, weapon ammo is unlimited. Ellie is no more a teenager, but a grown lady with big boobs and a hot curvy body, and she can kick ass too. Some generic cool music, and ton of ads on MTV.
Any of this reminds you all of Fuse? the game EA just pissed on


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh NO NO NO!! Don't go that deep, please!. I just meant that Sony let ND do their $hit rather than forcing them to commercialize the game too much, otherwise, you can imagine what Last of Us would have looked and played like



It would be


Spoiler



no prizes for guessing.....


Spoiler



A TPS CoD:Zombies


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh NO NO NO!! Don't go that deep, please!. I just meant that Sony let ND* do their $hit* rather than forcing them to commercialize the game too much, otherwise, you can imagine what Last of Us would have looked and played like



That is what my previous post explains. Yeah, they didn't commercialize the game that much. All the time and hardwork the brilliant devs at naughty dog had put up, has finally paid off.
They should carry on such level of work onto the next-gen.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

Let me try,
Post apocalyptic world, looks brownish/grey, ton of doom and gloom everywhere, skycrapers falling down, lot of explosions. Joel is a badass fast action super hero, weapon ammo is unlimited. Ellie is no more a teenager, but a grown lady with big boobs and a hot curvy body, and she can kick ass too. Some generic cool music, and ton of ads on MTV.
Any of this reminds you all of Fuse? the game EA just pissed on


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Let me try,
> Post apocalyptic world, *looks brownish/grey*, ton of doom and gloom everywhere, skycrapers falling down,* lot of explosion*s. Joel is a *badass fast action super hero, weapon ammo is unlimited*. *Ellie is no more a teenager, but a grown lady with big boobs and a hot curvy body, and she can kick ass too.* Some generic cool music, and ton of ads on MTV.
> Any of this reminds you all of Fuse? the game EA just pissed on



Seems like a certain MS-Exclusive game


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Seems like a certain MS-Exclusive game



Not sure, though I was referencing EA more than Microsoft. MS do dumb their games down, but they do that in a family sense, you know...kinect


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Not sure, though I was referencing EA more than Microsoft. MS do dumb their games down, but they do that in a family sense, you know...kinect



I meant*
The DudeBros of War*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I meant*
> The DudeBros of War*



Ahh...there were boobs in GeoW?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

So I have been watching my cousin play The Last of Us and I have some serious issues with the extremely misleading content that was shown at E3 regarding human AI. (no spoilers) : Games

The claims about the AI in this game are certainly misleading.

Even if you toss aside polygon, you cant toss aside this guy.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 7, 2013)

hahahahahahahaha  PS3 rules..eat this PC lovers.
Heh.. I love PC too but I love my PS3 more. Waiting for PS4.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

Gollum said:


> hahahahahahahaha  *PS3 rules..eat this PC lovers.*
> Heh.. I love PC too but I love my PS3 more. Waiting for PS4.



Peasant,You Shall Burn!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Peasant,You Shall Burn!





COMPUTER ROCKS 
period


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

PC sux. I'mma own PS4.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> PC sux. I'mma own PS4.



You Betray the Master Race and your Username


----------



## Gollum (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Peasant,You Shall Burn!


Bow down to Console greatness Insects 


mastercool8695 said:


> COMPUTER ROCKS
> period


yea the strings breaks more and more with every new game


NVIDIAGeek said:


> PC sux. I'mma own PS4.


Me too!


CommanderShawnzer said:


> You Betray the Master Race and your Username



Love is just shared bro. No hate. we still love the PC.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You Betray the Master Race and your Username



C'mon, PC is the master race only if you're broke or you're rich as hell. We had something on our side during the previous gen, the power. But now, nope, we don't. It is if you've money to throw. 

So join the more powerful, join, THE DARKSEID... err... DARK SIDE!

*fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/162/9/c/join_the_dark_side_by_frenchtouch29-d3imx0y.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 7, 2013)

no one bigger sony playstation fan than me, ps1 ps2 psp ps3 and now the ps4. Come at me bro... come at me... 

from nd's crashbandicoot to tombraider, gow on ps2 and uncharted on ps3. Owned them all....Played them all. 

#biggestplaystationfanonTDF

beat me. 

what ya looking at dawgs? come at me


----------



## Gollum (Jun 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> no one bigger sony playstation fan than me, ps1 ps2 psp ps3 and now the ps4. Come at me bro... come at me...
> 
> from nd's crashbandicoot to tombraider, gow on ps2 and uncharted on ps3. Owned them all....Played them all.
> 
> ...



I've also got PSP, PS2, PS3 and now I want to get ps vita along with ps4.  I'm planning to get the pair together. so I can stream play on the vita even when I'm not in the living room or if I'm in the bathroombalcony and so on


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2013)

^ bathroom?? while $hittin??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I've also got PSP, PS2, PS3 and now I want to get ps vita along with ps4.  I'm planning to get the pair together. so I can stream play on the vita even when I'm not in the living room or if I'm in the bathroombalcony and so on



lol do open a sony playstation museum.............



Gollum said:


> I've also got PSP, PS2, PS3 and now I want to get ps vita along with ps4.  I'm planning to get the pair together. so I can stream play on the vita even when I'm not in the living room or if I'm in the bathroombalcony and so on



lol bathroom u r serious about gaming i wonder how u sleep...........



NoasArcAngel said:


> no one bigger sony playstation fan than me, ps1 ps2 psp ps3 and now the ps4. Come at me bro... come at me...
> 
> from nd's crashbandicoot to tombraider, gow on ps2 and uncharted on ps3. Owned them all....Played them all.
> 
> ...



nice owning every PlayStation consoles means biggest PlayStation fan......... dude then ur in a huge queue of BIGGEST PS FANS

from what side?? u want us to come on man????



NVIDIAGeek said:


> C'mon, PC is the master race only if you're broke or you're rich as hell. We had something on our side during the previous gen, the power. But now, nope, we don't. It is if you've money to throw.
> 
> So join the more powerful, join, THE DARKSEID... err... DARK SIDE!
> 
> *fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/162/9/c/join_the_dark_side_by_frenchtouch29-d3imx0y.jpg



from the looks of it tat side really looks amazing but remember in the the other side only wins!!

its real shame that people using pc to view this forum are criticizing PC............


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> its real shame that people using pc to view this forum are criticizing PC............



I'm using Nexus 7, so yeah. *shrug*


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

"why so serious son??"


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm using Nexus 7, so yeah. *shrug*



u do know what internet means na?? u still using internet.........


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> u do know what internet means na?? u still using internet.........


is internet = PC?? I believe he said he is using Nexus 7 instead of a pc. and I reckon Nexus 7 != PC.

Nexus 7 + internet -> forums


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> is internet = PC??



i knew some one would ask this thing i m glad they did lol
here "The Internet is a global system of interconnected computer networks that use the standard Internet protocol suite (TCP/IP) to serve several billion users worldwide."
source(ur reliable buddy)

and u do know what computer means........

in that definition


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

does that even prove that internet is pc?? Answer me in your own words or by anything that proves it. 
You need not roll all over the place just to get beaten up by ur own statements.. Expecting the obvious isn't so smart either.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

i never said that would be complete dumb............dude

i meant to say he his using something that is connected to PC......(i wonder without pc's will there be intenet??)

i thought u will reply after getting ur answer .......( since u replied in 2 min in last post) but that doesn't seems to be the case..... so i guess i would go to sleep..........(i will patiently reply to any of ur further queries in the morning although everything i m doing is stating damn obvious)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

^Servers stacked up - which are computers, not PCs - like crazy is what Internet is, you can't use them like we do on PC. I also said, "PC sux", not "comp. sux". So yeah, your argument's invalid. (And we all [maybe not you] understood when I said "PC sux" that gaming on PC sucked.)


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i never said that would be complete dumb............dude
> 
> i meant to say he his using something that is connected to PC......(i wonder without pc's will there be intenet??)
> 
> i thought u will reply after getting ur answer .......( since u replied in 2 min in last post) but that doesn't seems to be the case..... so i guess i would go to sleep..........(i will patiently reply to any of ur further queries in the morning although everything i m doing is stating damn obvious)



you are kidding me.. OMG.. do u even know what a network is?? Which class are u in?? Schooling or already in college?? I guess you know nothing about what you are talking about.. Your damn obvious looks to be a facepalm..

Do you even know what a pc stands for??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *^Servers stacked up - which are computers, not PCs* - like crazy is what Internet is, you can't use them like we do on PC. I also said, "PC sux", not "comp. sux". So yeah, your argument's invalid. (And we all [maybe not you] understood when I said "PC sux" that gaming on PC sucked.)



This was what i was going to say


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

We are going way off topic here (some body reminded me this is no chit chat section) mods may notice this soon....

But let me ask u one thing internet as of existing today is it possible to have an internet  (which is for computers) without pc (general for computers) ..... And by pc I mean computers because there is no sane person buying a computing device like server to meet his day to day needs ....

And ya  I do feel flame war igniting here so I suggest this to continue over fight club section and not bother others...(pm me link I will join in morning)



rakesh_ic said:


> you are kidding me.. OMG.. do u even know what a network is?? Which class are u in?? Schooling or already in college?? I guess you know nothing about what you are talking about.. Your damn obvious looks to be a facepalm..
> 
> Do you even know what a pc stands for??



dude why are you getting so personal taunting ....
If u think I know NOTHING about internet or network well then I m not qualified to be here.... But here I m and u r also here so that must mean I must knew atleast something about it... This contradicts the statement of urs that I know NOTHING about internet and as fast as networks are concerned well the knowledge about that we are testing each other now...



rakesh_ic said:


> you are kidding me.. OMG.. do u even know what a network is?? Which class are u in?? Schooling or already in college?? I guess you know nothing about what you are talking about.. Your damn obvious looks to be a facepalm..
> 
> Do you even know what a pc stands for??



dude why are you getting so personal taunting ....
If u think I know NOTHING about internet or network well then I m not qualified to be here.... But here I m and u r also here so that must mean I must knew atleast something about it... This contradicts the statement of urs that I know NOTHING about internet and as fast as networks are concerned well the knowledge about that we are testing each other now...

I do about I m not a qualified person to talk about network in detail..... But as i have mentioned earlier I m only posting the obvious....the things people experience in practical rather than bookish knowledge....

And face palm seriously? Lol u only got the right to do that infront of other if u r highly knowledgable in the particular topic and the other had said completely useless statement....
So which one is it ....



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Servers stacked up - which are computers, not PCs - like crazy is what Internet is, you can't use them like we do on PC. I also said, "PC sux", not "comp. sux". So yeah, your argument's invalid. (And we all [maybe not you] understood when I said "PC sux" that gaming on PC sucked.)



just quoted it so that it can't be changed later....



CommanderShawnzer said:


> This was what i was going to say



well dude if u wana say something here Is ur chance say before any one else says it before u .....


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2013)

and these fruitful discussions are in which way related to The Last Of Us?? 

stay on topic please. dont want the mods to lock this thread..


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

Guys guys cut it out. Lets not spoil this thread. 

Here when people said pc sux, they meant only the gaming aspect and by that, .......the windows directx platform. 
Microsoft has completely monopolized this platform and due to its vast install base, has forced almost all developers to join the directx bandwagon.

Games like "The Last Of Us" prove that open-gl can achieve the same what directx does and even more, if its widely recognized as a gaming api.
The id tech engines, all harness open-gl api's and beats a lot of direct x titles. Doom 3 did that back in 2002.

Sony has embraced open-gl all the way from their existence in gaming industry and always stuck with it. Of couse they cannot use direct x derivatives as it comes from their competitor.

So this war is kind of between directx and open-gl and chants lie 'pc sux' implies 'DX sux'. Open-gl can deliver jaw dropping visuals too like seen here.

PC is not meant for only calling and working on graphics api's. Games themselves are coded on a pc only.
PC is not the competitor of any consoles. But platforms themselves are.

I do hope some solid alternative to windows arrive that can make open-gl more mainstream from a development perspective.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> We are going way off topic here (some body reminded me this is no chit chat section) mods may notice this soon....
> 
> But let me ask u one thing internet as of existing today is it possible to have an internet  (which is for computers) without pc (general for computers) ..... And by pc I mean computers because there is *no sane person buying a computing device like server to meet his day to day needs ....*



There, you said it. Internet = (not literally) servers which are computers, NOT *personal* computers. We were all talking about *P*Cs.



> And ya  I do feel flame war igniting here so I suggest this to continue over fight club section and not bother others...(pm me link I will join in morning)



Flame war? IDK but we won.



> dude why are you getting so personal taunting ....
> If u think I know NOTHING about internet or network well then I m not qualified to be here.... But here I m and u r also here so that must mean I must knew atleast something about it... This contradicts the statement of urs that I know NOTHING about internet and as fast as networks are concerned well the knowledge about that we are testing each other now...
> 
> I do about I m not a qualified person to talk about network in detail..... But as i have mentioned earlier I m only posting the obvious....the things people experience in practical rather than bookish knowledge....



Experiencing practically doesn't mean you'll be knowing everything on how it works in the background. I'm guessing you're thinking of Internet like LAN and that's partially right, but the whole system involved is hella different than LAN.



> And face palm seriously? Lol u only got the right to do that infront of other if u r highly knowledgable in the particular topic and the other had said completely useless statement....
> So which one is it ....



Nope. A noob can facepalm as much as he wants if the other almighty said something wrong.



> well dude if u wana say something here Is ur chance say before any one else says it before u .....



I think he meant that he wanted to say the same thing I said.

EDIT: Dayum. Arguments are like The Last of Us, they get us intrigued.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

Geniuses...geniuses everywhere 
Cut the crap, and talk LoU.

Here's a fun fact, the voice actor for Ellie is the same chick from Avengers who's saved by Caps at the final battle


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol win without fighting ok...lol 
ok u guys win if this keeps this thread away from such things I admit I loose.... But in the end .... That doesn't mean that a pc is any way inferior to console...

i edited this post only to avoid any further post abt this..............


NVIDIAGeek said:


> There, you said it. Internet = (not literally) servers which are computers, NOT *personal* computers. We were all talking about *P*Cs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIRST some facts about THE GAMING PC WHICH SUCKS!!!

there is no xbox 360 or ps3 out there which can beat the current market available gaming pc's in terms of processing power & graphics   (dont giv me xbox 1 and ps4 crap as they are not in the market..........)

second experiencing practicality is the basis for all the fundamental laws using which we are able to create the device called computer............ 

and lol you said it there internet =servers (that means if we remove millions of pc's attached to those server it will still be internet ........... ofr ur info no of pc's >>> no. of servers in an internetworking....... so pc's play dominant role......)

also server also is managed by some personell only so we can also call it pc (although not by definition of pc )

and ya i don't get it what u said there are u calling member rakesh_ic noob??( plz do explain this as name calling is not allowed even if its indirect)

and for last thing i thnk i told him to say his views before some one with similar views posts it.......... and later dont say that he wanted to say same thing...............




cyborg47 said:


> Sure, if that's what makes you happy



why will i be happy on loosing??
p.s: u guys wont let me sleep i had to open my pc again to type this message..........



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Amigo, peace. Sleep well. Don't need to worry.



i only had to reply cause i wanted to make things clear now itself so later some guy doesn't say something like "tat he was giving excuses after incorrect statement tat he had to sleep"


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Lol win without fighting ok...lol



Sure, if that's what makes you happy


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

pc is for work and console is for play 
PS: the game is only for console=ps3
PC users can watch and be jealous haha


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 8, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Lol win without fighting ok...lol
> ok u guys win if this keeps this thread away from such things I admit I loose.... But in the end .... That doesn't mean that a pc is any way inferior to console...
> 
> i edited this post only to avoid any further post abt this..............
> ...



Amigo, peace. Sleep well. Don't need to worry.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> pc is for work and console is for play
> PS: the game is only for console=ps3
> PC users can watch and be jealous haha



Lol... And that kid is so butt hurt as he did a "apne pairon pe kulaadi" and yeah it hurts so bad I guess


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn,What happened to the Golden age of PC fanboys on TDF?
The quality of PC fanboys here has degraded......


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Lol... And that kid is so butt hurt as he did a "apne pairon pe kulaadi" and yeah it hurts so bad I guess



saying this even after i told i accept my defeat tells how much adult u are to call me a kid............


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

I was once a console fanboy.After arguing about how consoles rule and PC's suck(Games wise,and games are what make a gaming system,not "Grafix") In a certain thread.I became the evil PC fanboy being that stands before you.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Damn,What happened to the Golden age of PC fanboys on TDF?
> The quality of PC fanboys here has degraded......



why dude? do want to inginite something here besides this is a console section why would even pc fanboys be here............. and for the record i m not any of the fanboy......... from my opinion pc and console have their respective importance but saying sruff like gaming pc sucks or pc sucks comparing it to console which are not even tat much multitask able as pc .....this is where i think as a pc user is my duty to interfere.........

anyway back to the topic last of us didn't the trailer released in like 2012 why is it coming now i thought it might have been released by now...........

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOBdLbrkFPM
see in the info part video was uploaded in dec 2011


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> why dude? do want to inginite something here besides this is a console section why would even pc fanboys be here............. and for the record i m not any of the fanboy......... from my opinion pc and console have their respective importance but saying sruff like gaming pc sucks or pc sucks comparing it to console which are not even tat much multitask able as pc .....this is where i think as a pc user is my duty to interfere.........






Did i say something to you?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 8, 2013)

The last of us boxart :

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2012/12/8252729323f94854ba6ebjpg-84366d_800w-610x769.jpg

can anyone make a countdown timer for the last of us...? if you are at it please make one for e3 too  

Btw... guys please contact your local retailer as the street date release can be broken for this game. ( im myself trying to get this game copy by 12th... will post here if successful )


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

to bad.. im broke.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> The last of us boxart :
> 
> *oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2012/12/8252729323f94854ba6ebjpg-84366d_800w-610x769.jpg
> 
> ...



the girl is really cute,  I'll draw her 

I was hoping to pre order but its no use. 
all the DLC etc in pre order become available later on for free anyway
street value is a bit less and I can buy the game for a cheaper price. I might also find the elite version. If I do then I'll buy it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

lol.. but did you finish that last art??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh man, I'm torn between buying PS3 or waiting for PS4 or upgrading my PC. And no, I can't do all those at this time. 

The Last of Us is like what, 17 hours? I'll... pass. x:


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not doing a cleanup here. Good to see the discussion has returned to topic. Further digression will be followed by infractions. Please use the report button if there are any more offtopic posts. Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

*Naughty Dog Comments On Polygon’s TLOU Review, PS4 And More*

Finally Naughty Dog answers........



> Holder: “I like what was said in the text. The reviewer seemed to be emotionally impacted by the experience of the game and the result was that it was not fun for them. By “not fun” I took that to mean it was difficult to experience some of the things in the game and it left a big impact on them emotionally and that wasn’t their cup of tea.”
> 
> “They maybe expected something more uplifting and the reality of our vision in this post pandemic world is just not so. Human nature is a scary thing. The reality of such a world would “not be fun”. A perfect score would have been lovely but everyone is entitled to their own opinion and that’s important to us.”
> 
> Shah: “Everyone is entitled to their view… even if it’s not what we want to hear/read.”



These guys are not only brilliant, but extremely humble as well. Sony is really lucky to have developers like naughty dog on their side.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I wish Joel was a skinny black guy and Ellie was replaced by a Dog.
> Dayem,That would be like a game version of a film i saw...........



call of duty dog!!!!!!!!!!!...wait that's not what it is, is it?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol.. but did you finish that last art??



I have, but I feel like something is missing and since I worked on building my friends PC the last 2 weekends, i haven't had time to draw. Been trying to complete watching all the movies ans series that I downloaded.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Oh man, I'm torn between buying PS3 or waiting for PS4 or upgrading my PC. And no, I can't do all those at this time.
> 
> The Last of Us is like what, 17 hours? I'll... pass. x:



Save up and get a PS4, as most new games are gonna come out on the PS4 as well. I've already put my PS3 in the closet 

last night I had to play dirt3 on my PC
I have the original game.
to install, I had to first create a **** MS account- or I cant save the game progress.
then started a game update which took 4hours on 2mbps - without this download you cannot play the game- you can't pause it or resume the download either
after this the MS account had to be downloaded to the pc[profile]
after all the painful waiting the game actually started to run, on pathetic FPS so I had to go to the graphics settings and use the ultra low profile and then only I could play this at a decent speed.
Frankly speaking, this is not how you play the game.
I haven't even spoken about the loading times and the awful intro which make you bleed from your ears.

If anyone wants to play online, let me know, Locatingpanic67 is my ID. [which MS decided, i didn't choose it]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> last night I had to play dirt3 on my PC
> I have the original game.
> to install, I had to first create a **** MS account- or I cant save the game progress.
> then started a game update which took 4hours on 2mbps - without this download you cannot play the game- you can't pause it or resume the download either
> ...



I bought the PC version for 699rs, could be way more cheaper on steam depending on when you buy it, and how much would I spend if I had to go for the console version? 2500rs? 
Didn't have a single hiccup on the PC, performance or network stuff. Already had a Live account with GTA4, so logged in and started playing, and as bad as the reputation for GFWL is, I didn't have any problem finding games on the multiplayer either. The loading times were totally fine, just like they're in any other codemasters' game, though it could be worse on the consoles.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol.. but did you finish that last art??





cyborg47 said:


> I bought the PC version for 699rs, could be way more cheaper on steam depending on when you buy it, and how much would I spend if I had to go for the console version? 2500rs?
> Didn't have a single hiccup on the PC, performance or network stuff. Already had a Live account with GTA4, so logged in and started playing, and as bad as the reputation for GFWL is, I didn't have any problem finding games on the multiplayer either. The loading times were totally fine, just like they're in any other codemasters' game, though it could be worse on the consoles.



even I have the PC version here. but I'ms tarting to hate these install procedures. 

SImilarly I have pc version of dead space2 and PS3 version of dead space3
I could not finish dead space2 on PC as there was no one online and I played DS3 online and finished the game along with a stranger online. 
I had to regiser with EA before I could play ds2 on my PC. once done you don't even have to use the DISC which I liked a lot.
I had the ahem version of ds1 but I liked it so much that I bought the next two iterations. I will now buy the dead Space DLC on PSN, its just 600 bucks.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> call of duty dog!!!!!!!!!!!...wait that's not what it is, is it?



 Dude really you didn't get it? 
I was referring to "I am Legend"
And wait.CoD is not a film 


CommanderShawnzer said:


> I wish Joel was a skinny black guy and Ellie was replaced by a Dog.
> Dayem,*That would be like a game version of a film i saw*...........


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nah, I knew it, just messing around.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I have, but I feel like something is missing and since I worked on building my friends PC the last 2 weekends, i haven't had time to draw. Been trying to complete watching all the movies ans series that I downloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a magic term related to GFWL known to both pirate and legit gamer.


Spoiler



Offline Profile


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

Guys, this is the *The Last of Us* discussion thread, not PC vs PS4


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> There is a magic term related to GFWL known to both pirate and legit gamer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i love playing online. That's why I was thinking of pre ordering LoU but then it kind of takes the fun out of the game as you will have more stronger weapons.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> i love playing online.* That's why I was thinking of pre ordering LoU but then it kind of takes the fun out of the game as you will have more stronger weapons.*



ehh?? logic?

the damn scores: The Last of Us - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude really you didn't get it?
> I was referring to "I am Legend"
> And wait.CoD is not a film



Will Smith was skinny?  Males think good = skinny, females think, good = fat. Dayum.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

Dayum??

wuts dat?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Dayum??
> 
> wuts dat?



he's using african american accent for Damn, or damn it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Dayum??
> 
> wuts dat?



[youtube]WlpBO3L6UJo[/youtube]

For ontopic discussion.

[youtube]477TbkDvCP8[/youtube]


----------



## Gollum (Jun 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> [youtube]WlpBO3L6UJo[/youtue]
> 
> For ontopic discussion.
> 
> [youtube]477TbkDvCP8[/youtbe]



you know you're an Indian posting on an Indian Forum, right?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2013)

Everyone in that video seem to be favoring TLOU over Bio-Infinite to be the game of the year and some good points were made.
TLOU seems to be more immersive and a far more believable story.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you know you're an Indian posting on an Indian Forum, right?



WTF?!



vickybat said:


> Everyone in that video seem to be favoring TLOU over Bio-Infinite to be the game of the year and some good points were made.
> TLOU seems to be more immersive and a far more believable story.



Heard BioShock Infinite was a basic tunnel FPS with artsy graphics and also boring. They also say that BI's one of the overrated games alongside Tomb Raider this year. Most people preferred BioShock to Infinite.

The Last of Us is like BS1. Hope it gets released for PS4.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *Heard* BioShock Infinite was a basic tunnel FPS with artsy graphics and also boring. They also say that BI's one of the overrated games alongside Tomb Raider this year. Most people preferred BioShock to Infinite.
> 
> The Last of Us is like BS1. Hope it gets released for PS4.


Play and then comment.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

ico said:


> Play and then comment.



I did. And I felt just like how they described.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I did. And I felt just like how they described.


I'm glad then.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 13, 2013)

Well didn't play TLOU as I don't own a ps3 =_= But saw the entire walkthrough of the game. And possibly the best game I have ever seen/played. Its not the story itself,but the perfect mix of emotions,narration,tone and acting that makes it such an epic. Unbelievable experience. Now I have to buy a playstation just to play this game myself. No wonder it got such great reviews.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Well didn't play TLOU as I don't own a ps3 =_= But saw the entire walkthrough of the game. And possibly the best game I have ever seen/played. Its not the story itself,but the perfect mix of emotions,narration,tone and acting that makes it such an epic. Unbelievable experience. Now I have to buy a playstation just to play this game myself. No wonder it got such great reviews.



Wait for Emulators


----------



## Jripper (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't have high hopes from a simulator man :\ The PS2 emulator is stil glitchy. PS3 emulator doesn't even work so I don't have high hopes from it. Lets see. I hope it happens though


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

PS3 simulators on PC, impossibru!!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> PS3 simulators on PC, impossibru!!!!



Possible.Glitch free In the next 3 years
What has happened to you?You were the most stellar PC fanboy a Year back


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Possible.Glitch free In the next 3 years
> What has happened to you?You were the most stellar PC fanboy a Year back



I'd love to have a ps3 emulator for PC, but its practically impossible, the architectures are extremely different aren't they? But a PS4 emulator is possible, don't you think?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> What has happened to you?You were the most stellar PC fanboy a Year back



People change, and most of the time, for good. Look how much pc fanboys started loving ps4 on its thread


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

You dont need to emulate the PS4. The code will run natively. Only a compatibility layer (on the lines of WINE) will be needed to adapt the PS4 openGL derivative to regular openGL.

I know it will run natively because it uses x86 on a regular PC processor (even if it is a beefed up next-gen APU). Arcade machines that are based on regular PCs can do the same (Taito Type X, and X2 were hacked a few years ago and they work beautifully- directx use being a plus), so it is also possible for the PS4 (as well as the X1 in case you were wondering).

If they can get around the security measures, the problem is solved  For the X1 they might not even have to make a compatibility layer for the graphics libraries (Direct3D).

Performance might be a problem for the PS4, unless devs are not taking advantage of the fact that GDDR5 RAM is much faster than DDR3 RAM.

Don't expect all features (such as video uploading, networked gameplay etc) to work because of driver issues and whatnot, but the Single Player experience will be just fine.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 13, 2013)

A PS4 emulator is much more possible than a PS3 one. Because of the similar underlying x86 architechture.  Would be epic if a PS4 emulator comes out.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

Jripper said:


> A PS4 emulator is much more possible than a PS3 one. Because of the similar underlying x86 architechture.  Would be epic if a PS4 emulator comes out.



It *won't* be an emulator. The code will run natively.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

Jripper said:


> A PS4 emulator is much more possible than a PS3 one. Because of the similar underlying x86 architechture.  Would be epic if a PS4 emulator comes out.



Don't argue further.
Otherwise fancy terms like "HSA" and "FSM" will be thrown around 
And i will be in a corner,scratching my Head like a Chimp looking at 2 Homo Sapiens' arguing


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> And i will be in a corner,scratching my Head like a Chimp looking at 2 Homo Sapiens' arguing



aaaaaaaaaaand Water turns into Wine!!!!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaand Water turns into Wine!!!!!!



What?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What?



A miracle will happen.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 13, 2013)

Err..yes. My point was it would be great if we could play games for the ps4 on the pc. :I


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Err..yes. My point was it would be great if we could play games for the ps4 on the pc. :I



This quote becomes terribly wrong for your assertion; "shyt happens".


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2013)

gonna go to the shop in 2 hours now. already confirmed availability hahahahahahaha.....


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 14, 2013)

Gollum said:


> gonna go to the shop in 2 hours now. already confirmed availability hahahahahahaha.....


dude which shop?? I am from Blore too but in whitefield


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ Just order it from flipkart guys. 

The Last Of Us -: Flipkart.com


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2013)

I got it first 
*forums.ngemu.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=219629&d=1371209747


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I got it first
> *forums.ngemu.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=219629&d=1371209747



I'll play The Last of Us by watching gameplay videos, thanks. :X


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2013)

got hit by the goddamn autosave bug. gotta play cautiously noe.
lost so much of game progress


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 14, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I got it first
> *forums.ngemu.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=219629&d=1371209747



Happy Gaming.  Pls post pics of LOU box


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I got it first
> *forums.ngemu.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=219629&d=1371209747



The image is broken mate. Not able to view it.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The image is broken mate. Not able to view it.





I had uploaded the image on another forum, so copied the attachment. Now I uploaded the same on tdf server.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/consoles/11005d1371220749-last-us-rps20130614_170049.jpg

sorry game disc is in my PS3 
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/8182/a652.jpg
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/8028/czuq.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ Congrats mate. A mighty purchase for a well deserved game. Money well spent.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

Ah finally auto save feature has been fixed. All thanks to sony and naughty dog

*Sony, Naughty Dog Rapidly Fix The Last of Us' Auto-Save Bug - IGN*


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

@gollum: mighty awesome bro..

you enjoy it. 



Gollum said:


> Ah finally auto save feature has been fixed. All thanks to sony and naughty dog
> 
> *Sony, Naughty Dog Rapidly Fix The Last of Us' Auto-Save Bug - IGN*



so if i play offline, i will not be bugged??


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @gollum: mighty awesome bro..
> 
> you enjoy it.
> 
> ...



apparently


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

^ i still cant believe you are actually playing the game!!   youdaman!!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^ i still cant believe you are actually playing the game!!   youdaman!!



I was sleeping the last 4 hours

I took some in-game photos, they dont contain any spoilers though
I have a bad phone, colors are all off
*imageshack.us/a/img837/3513/xqd1.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img5/2025/2fyt.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img607/9460/72ct.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img199/7085/lxde.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img705/6849/9gvt.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img266/8688/firy.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img822/1125/okmv.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Jun 15, 2013)

^ I know where you are.  You still have a LOT to play. You ought to be happy. |m|
Damn if only I had a ps3


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ I know where you are.  You still have a LOT to play. You ought to be happy. |m|



this is the second time I reached this point in the game
first time I was hit by the bug and could not save the progress.
I've gone quite ahead now but don't wanna eat up the fun so soon.
So I have planned to play once every weekend.



Jripper said:


> Damn if only I had a ps3


you should have bought a low spec PC and used the rest of the money for a PS3
monitors these days come with a HDMI port so you can hook it up with the same.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Damn if only I had a ps3



The dark side is indeed attractive, but don't give in. I almost did. There's no STALKER on consoles.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> this is the second time I reached this point in the game
> first time I was hit by the bug and could not save the progress.
> I've gone quite ahead now but don't wanna eat up the fun so soon.
> So I have planned to play once every weekend.



i did that for UC2 and UC3 



Gollum said:


> you should have bought a low spec PC and used the rest of the money for a PS3
> monitors these days come with a HDMI port so you can hook it up with the same.



and what about the sound??



NVIDIAGeek said:


> The dark side is indeed attractive, but don't give in. I almost did. There's no STALKER on consoles.



STFU. 

GTFO.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i did that for UC2 and UC3
> 
> 
> 
> and what about the sound??



Gollum will buy them for you.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

^i already have the UC series.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i did that for UC2 and UC3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HDMI passes sound directly to the TV/monitor. Most of even the cheap monitors with HDMI have a line out, to which you can connect headphones or speakers or even put it into you pc to further enhance the sound but it not really needed and will be an overkill. if your display is also used for PC then line out to PC can then transfer sound to you pc speakers directly and no need to an extra wire or connection.


CommanderShawnzer said:


> Gollum will buy them for you.





anirbandd said:


> ^i already have the UC series.



what is UC? Uncharted? I have Uncharted1. will wait for sometime to get 2 and 3.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^i already have the UC series.



No i meant speakers,not UC


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> HDMI passes sound directly to the TV/monitor. Most of even the cheap monitors with HDMI have a line out, to which you can connect headphones or speakers or even put it into you pc to further enhance the sound but it not really needed and will be an overkill. if your display is also used for PC then line out to PC can then transfer sound to you pc speakers directly and no need to an extra wire or connection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see.. i have no experience with HDMI monitors 

yes. UC is Uncharted. 
bro, you should have played that. its the Crowning Jewel of the PS3.

IMO


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> No i meant speakers,not UC



I'm actually gonna receive 2000bucks worth vouchers of croma from my office as a reward.
So I may actually buy new speakers for myself  or I might buy uncharted 2 and 3 from them, if the stores have them.



anirbandd said:


> i see.. i have no experience with HDMI monitors
> 
> yes. UC is Uncharted.
> bro, you should have played that. its the Crowning Jewel of the PS3.
> ...



I finished uncharted1

the games are going nowhere and I have very less time to play. 

I bought GOW3 and havent even played it for more than 1 hour, been almost a year
also got borderlands2 and I can't stand the game, it makes me sick. Might sell it on olx
ordered Heavenly Sword from the US and could not finish the game after reaching almost 3/4th of the game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

donate the games. 




to me.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

*The Last Of Us Sells 1.3 Million In Its First Week*



> First week sales for the biggest title of 2013 to date, The Last of Us (PS3), are in. The game sold around 1.3 million units worldwide making it the biggest launch of 2013. This is nearly 200,000 units above BioShock Infinite which sold 1.16 million units in its opening week across the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.



It's nothing less than an astounding feat considering it beat a very popular and GOTY level multiplatform title. TLOU might be the most successful exclusive to come out of the stables for the PS3.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2013)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/Trunkswd/VGChartz/UnchartedPlayStation3WeeklySales.png

now this...


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

*'The Last of Us' grosses more than 'Man of Steel' in opening weekend*

It seems like MoS has to deal with some unexpected competition. Interactive content is becoming better and better with powerful and influential story-telling.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *'The Last of Us' grosses more than 'Man of Steel' in opening weekend*
> 
> It seems like MoS has to deal with some unexpected competition. Interactive content is becoming better and better with *powerful and influential story-telling*.



 really??

i thought Zach Snyder is like the Rohit Shetty of Hollywood.

but the news is kinda


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i thought Zach Snyder is like the Rohit Shetty of Hollywood.



Nope. You got it wrong.



vickybat said:


> with powerful and influential story-telling.



And also this meant for The Last of Us.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 18, 2013)

the start of the game will make you cry for real.

Spoiler below: Do not watch if you have not played the game


Spoiler



[youtube]34wAflRwn1o[/youtube]


----------



## Jripper (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Yeah that is one of the best intros I have ever seen.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 18, 2013)

gollum cried a bit


lies


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 27, 2013)

Now I assume this guy is a Microsoft shill/ doesn't know how to play such a game too?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

say what you want to clearly... please.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> say what you want to clearly... please.



He's pointing out that the game's AI isn't what Naughty Dog promised it would be.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> say what you want to clearly... please.



I'm saying that Naughty Dog was bullshitting us at E3 and implying that most of the reviewers bought into the hype and also mocking the comments saying that Polygon don't know how to play the game/ are microsoft shills because they didn't say "OMG 10/10. BEST GAME EVAR".


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 27, 2013)

WTH? The AI? They dumb? [I'm not being rude, but that's like ACM-AI-dumbness right there.]


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> WTH? The AI? They dumb? [I'm not being rude, but that's like ACM-AI-dumbness right there.]



Not dumb, *dumbed down*. They didn't do anything that Naughty Dog claimed they would.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not dumb, *dumbed down*. They didn't do anything that Naughty Dog claimed they would.



The final game's AI is dumb, isn't it? That's what matters. IDK if it was dumbed down or anything, but the final product is ACM's level. That isn't 10/10 worthy, I guess the story overshadowed it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

Its fine alright, I've only been hearing good things about the AI. Sure it probably has glitches, and thanks to the internet things get overblown in a minute. No game is without glitches, and when you have a game as complicated as LoU, you'd obviously face those things.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its fine alright, I've only been hearing good things about the AI. Sure it probably has glitches, and thanks to the internet things get overblown in a minute. No game is without glitches, and when you have a game as complicated as LoU, you'd obviously face those things.



Just like MoS, eh?  I'm fine with it. But obviously not 10/10.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have no idea, didn't play the game. Although I've only been hearing good things about the game, not on the internet, but from the people I know.
And isn't it stupid, to think that a company will come out and say "Our AI is not revolutionary, it has glitches, just ignore them"? Its a commercial product, surely there are going to be some lies here and there in the marketing, duh!


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2013)

tbh Naughty Dog's games are more about the story and cinematic experience rather than the game play.  Some people might not really like them.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its fine alright, I've only been hearing good things about the AI. Sure it probably has glitches, and thanks to the internet things get overblown in a minute. No game is without glitches, and when you have a game as complicated as LoU, you'd obviously face those things.



Exactly. No major issues with AI here. People playing the game are the testament to the fact.
Did i mention sales??  Naughtydog has nailed it this time. 

Literally teaching other devs a thing or two on how to revolutionize game development incorporating powerful story telling elements and strong interactive gameplay. 

Except Hideo Kojima and fumito ueda, most jap devs have a lot to learn from these guys.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> most jap devs have a lot to learn from these guys.



and *vice versa*.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> and *vice versa*.



Absolutely, i forgot to mention some other guys like shinji mikami, who are of genius level. But there are a lot others who are complete goofs.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> But there are a lot others who are *complete goofs.*



Cliffy B? Talented fellow, but way too arrogant and a douche.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I have no idea, didn't play the game. Although I've only been hearing good things about the game, not on the internet, but from the people I know.
> And isn't it stupid, to think that a company will come out and say "Our AI is not revolutionary, it has glitches, just ignore them"? Its a commercial product, surely there are going to be some lies here and there in the marketing, duh!





anyway, *dead5* you have already told us you hate ND and its cinematic games. why bring up the topic again. and its not because i really love ND [i really love ND], but coz you are spoiling the fine thread. if you are irritated with the games dumb AI, you have the ND forums. go dig in there. ping the devs tell them how you and Polygon and that MS shill-whateva think the AI logic is ****. maybe you can even tell them how to do it properly. 

you are not even posting you own thoughts. you are just posting what you found in the interwebs, coz this thing of dumbing the AI down sure aint posted by you. 

wait, did you even play the game before posting the comments??



that goes out to *Extreme Gamer* too, for you are always defending dead5. justifying his comments. [offtopic] what are you guys, brothers??


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Cliffy B? Talented fellow, but way too arrogant and a douche.



Yeah, rightly said. He's wayyy too arrogant but quite talented. Gears would be a good example.
His ideas has been solid all along. ND are simply taking things to a different level.

Aren't working like 1980's and always looking ahead. They are not among the list of devs who like to be recognized for past laurels.
Shown great temperament in this regard.



anirbandd said:


> what are you guys, brothers??



You guessed that right!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2013)

I played this yesterday on my friend's PS3.. I gotta say ME GUSTA


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> You guessed that right!



awwww!! that explains a lot!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

I got excited to play the game as soon as I heard the introduction and premise of the game. All I hear is praise, can't wait to play it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 28, 2013)

When in Rome,Do as the Romans do


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yes im rude to fanboys like you.. you dont say anything about me, you dont know me.



So you have no reason to be rude. I'm not a fanboy.

If I was a fanboy, where is my Wii U and where is my 3DS? I have comprehensively explained many times before how the Wii U at launch wasn't a console for me because it didn't have what I wanted. Now when Nintendo has announced some great games, and because of Sony's online policies (yes I don't want my credit card to be charged every month or every annum), all I stated was that I might pick up the Wii U because it seems to be the lesser of the three evils even with it's region locking after the games start coming out.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah crap..there you go, overly responsible mods 

The thing that Dead5, Extreme Gamer, and reviewers from Polygon should know, not every game is for everyone. Reviews are opinion, but it doesn't mean you force them on your reviews, instead judge them by the game's own merit. Why bash the cinematics/story when its super clear that the game isn't for you.
My brother is an F1 fan, plays F1 games all the time, doesn't mean I go call the game boring, monotonous and complain that the game's handling is too sensitive and not catering my tastes right? that would be one stupid thing to do, which is exactly what Dead5 was saying. It's not criticism, its just your opinion, you don't like Cinematic gameplay then move on, why waste time with them? The best thing to do, is knock on your head, and tell yourself "Hey fcktard, the game isn't for you" 
I'm no fan of uncharted, don't even want to play it, coz I don't find it interesting, as simple as that


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Ah crap..there you go, overly responsible mods
> 
> The thing that Dead5, Extreme Gamer, and reviewers from Polygon should know, not every game is for everyone. Reviews are opinion, but it doesn't mean you force them on your reviews, instead judge them by the game's own merit. Why bash the cinematics/story when its super clear that the game isn't for you.
> My brother is an F1 fan, plays F1 games all the time, doesn't mean I go call the game boring, monotonous for not catering my tastes right? that would be one stupid thing to do, which is exactly what Dead5 was saying. It's not criticism, its just your opinion, you don't like Cinematic gameplay then move on, why waste time with them?



I'm not criticizing anyone for liking the game. I'm glad if you enjoy yourself. But that doesn't mean you attack me for not liking it


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm not criticizing anyone for liking the game. I'm glad if you enjoy yourself. But that doesn't mean you attack me for not liking it



Making up stuff for the second time, I never attacked you, just making a simple observation. When the game isn't for you, go play a game you like, as simple as that.
And don't even get me started on the so called criticism Dead5 was making..Little girl as side character, what in the god's world is wrong with that? Like I said, criticism is fine as long as you don't pull out your opinions out of your butt and call it 'criticism'


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Making up stuff for the second time, I never attacked you, just making a simple observation. When the game isn't for you, go play a game you like, as simple as that.
> And don't even get me started on the so called criticism Dead5 was making..Little girl as side character, what in the god's world is wrong with that? Like I said, criticism is fine as long as you don't pull out your opinions out of your butt and call it 'criticism'



By you I didn't mean you specifically. I meant people. I'm saying "you" nowadays instead of people for some odd reason :wallbash: [img not directed at you but myself]

His criticism was fine. He wasnt attacking Naughty Dog or players who liked the game. He was attacking their product.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2013)

oh okay.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> By you I didn't mean you specifically. I meant people. I'm saying "you" nowadays instead of people for some odd reason :wallbash: [img not directed at you but myself]
> 
> His criticism was fine. He wasnt attacking Naughty Dog or players who liked the game. He was attacking their product.



Let Dead5 decide what he was telling or trying to convey, not you. I know he is your bro but here not evrytime you need to explain for him. Let him speak for himself.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2013)

wait, dead5 is his brother!?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> wait, dead5 is his brother!?



You didn't knew this all along??


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 28, 2013)

vickybat said:


> You didn't knew this all along??



How did people miss this secret... it was great twist in the discussion drama regarding some computer architecture...GFX cards or Proccy IDK...
You guys have missed the greatest episode of the TDF season... it had so many twists, reveals, betrayals and "HACKING"!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2013)

I heard about dead5, but never knew Extreme was a badas$ too


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 28, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> How did people miss this secret... it was great twist in the discussion drama regarding some computer architecture...GFX cards or Proccy IDK...
> You guys have missed the greatest episode of the TDF season... it had so many twists, reveals, betrayals and "HACKING"!!



its a grammy winner


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

^^ Lets stick to the topic guys. No more offtopic posts please.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 28, 2013)

dead5 and Extreme Gamer bros.? Can't take their discussions seriously now.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally Its Friday. I could not play the last week but I will today and tomorrow too 
yay good times


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> dead5 and Extreme Gamer bros.? Can't take their discussions seriously now.



lol, i think we need to put up a advertisement on tdf login page " dead5 and extreme gamers are brothers, please ignore their bullshit posts "

on the other hand, TLOU IS <3 <3


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Making up stuff for the second time, I never attacked you, just making a simple observation. When the game isn't for you, go play a game you like, as simple as that.
> And don't even get me started on the so called criticism Dead5 was making..Little girl as side character, what in the god's world is wrong with that? *Like I said, criticism is fine as long as you don't pull out your opinions out of your butt and call it 'criticism' *


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2013)

Here are some photos from some cutscenes That I took while playing today
*imageshack.us/a/img268/4030/1e47.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img69/1225/43c4.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img7/9884/8j14.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img802/982/oeyt.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img593/6558/opjs.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img10/5061/jl7c.jpg



*Ellie is so cute *
*imageshack.us/a/img560/3968/og71.jpg


*Classic naughty dog, showing off with their ability to render environments.*
*imageshack.us/a/img835/6122/x43k.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

Why were my on topic posts saying that I didn't have much hope for The Last of Us because it relied on a cheap emotional hook and because I didn't trust the media because of BioShock Infinite, my post justifying the claims I made after they were questioned and my post questioning anirbandd's false accusation that I said that I hate Naughty Dog and cinematic games removed while the false accusation itself was not removed?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Why were my on topic posts saying that I didn't have much hope for The Last of Us because it relied on a cheap emotional hook and because I didn't trust the media because of BioShock Infinite, my post justifying the claims I made after they were questioned and my post questioning anirbandd's false accusation that I said that I hate Naughty Dog and cinematic games removed while the false accusation itself was not removed?



Why did you post them here in the first place if you didn't have much hope for LoU? You convinced yourself that it relies on cheap emotional hook, so why bother posting them here. So that someone will change your mind(doesn't look like its possible when you're so hellbent on hating it), or just calling out for arguments?

Honestly, tell me, where will the discussion really go after your hate posts? Except for Extreme, nobody shares your opinion, so what's the point?



Spoiler



There are a lot of fictional post apocalyptic stories(games, movies, books) based around children, and Ellie doesn't even die, its a very positive story. She carries the cure for the epidemic, and a group of science guys contracts Joel to escort Ellie(who will have to die in order to create a cure, by taking her brain out and reverse engineering it to be specific) in exchange of weapons, Joel agrees and escorts, but grows a fatherly relationship with her and...a twist in the end, a very positive one. Its a very human story, and I wonder why you have such a hatred for it.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> They probably weren't serving any purpose, more like asking for some arguments, where will the discussion really go after your hate posts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I realize that this post is a bit meta and off topic, but I hope that it is on topic enough to not be removed.

What hate posts? People keep mentioning them but I don't seem to recall any one. 

I always say that gameplay should be put before cinematics and no amount of cinematics and set pieces can make up for bad gameplay or poor level design, something I have criticized Uncharted for but I never said I hate cinematics. If I did my mouth(or in this case, my keyboard) wouldn't emit rainbows while discussing JRPGs. I feel cinematics should be an added bonus to the gameplay. You shouldn't have to go through mediocre/bad gameplay to get them. There is another more suitable medium for them, especially if the storytelling is not interactive and it doesn't have branching plot lines. So, Heavy Rain & Virtue's Last Reward get a pass(even though I don't consider a 12 hour long QTE fest a game ), Uncharted (and *possibly* The Last of Us) doesn't.

Since Naughty Dogs last three games were *not* named Jak and Daxter (or Crash Bandicoot) and the fact that the game was being marketed on its revolutionary hyper realistic AI (which, if Polygon's review, reddit posts & that video are any indication, was false marketing) & story I have no reason to believe that it would be any good (from my perspective). I simply pointed out that BioShock Infinite had caused me to lose any form of trust in gamers and gaming media. They acted like it was written by some videogame equivalent of Isaac Asimov, and playing it simply made it clear to me that the story and character development were arse, so I had no reason to trust them when it came to The Last of Us, especially considering how ridiculous the same were in Uncharted. I never said that I hated it, I just said that I had no faith in it to be good. 

If I state my observation that it relies on a cheap emotional hook (still not as cheap as Call of Duty Dog  ), It could lead to valid discussion about how, even though it does that, it builds a deep and compelling story/ has awesome gameplay and doesn't have clunky controls making the game worth playing, instead of claims that my claims caused me to lose all credibility or w/e.

Those specific posts of mine weren't off topic or against the rules in any form so there was no reason to remove them. The discussion that followed, especially the one centering around The Legend of Zelda, probably, yeah. They were off topic. 

Note: The counter points in paragraph 5 are entirely made up. I will not comment on them unless I play it myself.

Edit: And I never criticized the game for having a little girl as I side character. I simply pointed out that the game was relying on a cheap emotional hook in the form of a little girl.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2013)

There you go, you're circling this $hit around again. I wrote one big as$ post for your 'gameplay first'*(which is more of "I want every game to cater my tastes") philosophy*, and I really can't type that $hit again just to hear the same argument aaaall over again for the third time, go on with your rant. Cyborg out, hopefully


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2013)

*Can you guys stop posting off topic comments here. take it to Private messaging.*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2013)

Off-topic!? Where!?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2013)

*The Last of Us Patch 1.02 Released, Includes Multiplayer Changes and S** Phone Number Tweak*

Finally the patch is out. 



cyborg47 said:


> There you go, you're circling this $hit around again. I wrote one big as$ post for your 'gameplay first'*(which is more of "I want every game to cater my tastes") philosophy*, and I really can't type that $hit again just to hear the same argument aaaall over again for the third time, go on with your rant. Cyborg out, hopefully



Just use the report button mate. No need to argue.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Just use the report button mate. No need to argue.



Nah, its boring. We aren't attacking each other anyway, its more of letting him know that he's wrong.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nah, its boring. We aren't attacking each other anyway, its more of letting him know that he's wrong.



Some people won't learn, no matter how much you explain them. Its more like tried and tested long back. Its better to use the report button to help stop such posts.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2013)

The thing about most of the games is, the features are subjective. The clunky controls for someone might be an awesome control system for someone else, what's a cheap emotion hook for one might be a beautiful human story for another. Its meaningless to jump in and criticize a game for not satisfying ones tastes, when we have so many games to choose from. Don't like it? go play something else. I've tried to play Uncharted and Killzone, but I got so much used to the games on the PC, that the 30fps games were hell for me, they were so uncomfortable that I just couldn't get into them, but I can totally see why the console gamers love those games, so I'll go choose something that's more enjoyable for me. Its entertainment after all. Not every single game has to follow a set of rules, they have to break them, that's the point of any art form.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *The Last of Us Patch 1.02 Released, Includes Multiplayer Changes and S** Phone Number Tweak*
> 
> Finally the patch is out.
> 
> ...



Didn't try multiplayer today. My ps3 is at 4.45 OFW, which seemd to have broken some PS3's
Currently I am downloading some stuff on my PC which is more important than the OFW4.46.
Without OFW4.46 I cannot go online on PSN. But I updated the game. 

BTW, what is this "S** Phone Number Tweak"?


*BTW how many of you guys have actually played the game? yet?*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gollum said:


> BTW, what is this "S** Phone Number Tweak"?



Hah! that one cracked me up. Not sure about the clear details, but apparently ND added some sex phone numbers somewhere in the city, realism purposes I guess, and some people were offended by it, so ND is removing them from the game.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Hah! that one cracked me up. Not sure about the clear details, but apparently ND added some sex phone numbers somewhere in the city, realism purposes I guess, and some people were offended by it, so ND is removing them from the game.



I guess when I'm done playing the game I will remove the save data and then play the game offline to see what that was all about


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gollum said:


> *BTW how many of you guys have actually played the game? yet?*



I want to, badly, as soon as one of my friends narrated the game for me. I plan to borrow a friend's PS3, but he hasn't got the game yet, so I'll have to wait till he gets it, and finishes the game


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Didn't try multiplayer today. My ps3 is at 4.45 OFW, which seemd to have broken some PS3's
> Currently I am downloading some stuff on my PC which is more important than the OFW4.46.
> Without OFW4.46 I cannot go online on PSN. But I updated the game.
> 
> *BTW, what is this "S** Phone Number Tweak"?*



*This - Naughty Dog Joins Other Naughty Developers*



Gollum said:


> *BTW how many of you guys have actually played the game? yet?*



I'm kind of not playing anything right now. But this is definitely in my cards.



cyborg47 said:


> The thing about most of the games is, the features are subjective. The clunky controls for someone might be an awesome control system for someone else, what's a cheap emotion hook for one might be a beautiful human story for another. Its meaningless to jump in and criticize a game for not satisfying ones tastes, when we have so many games to choose from. Don't like it? go play something else. I've tried to play Uncharted and Killzone, but I got so much used to the games on the PC, that the 30fps games were hell for me, they were so uncomfortable that I just couldn't get into them, but I can totally see why the console gamers love those games, so I'll go choose something that's more enjoyable for me. Its entertainment after all. Not every single game has to follow a set of rules, they have to break them, that's the point of any art form.



Absolutely.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 30, 2013)

Waiting doe my friend to finish off the game..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 1, 2013)

*Toonami Gives The Last of Us a Perfect Score*

Another perfect score.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 3, 2013)

PS3 Last of Us BUNDLE available officially in India
PS3 Last of Us Bundle on Game4u



And all of this happens when I'm Poor


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 4, 2013)

The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : The Last of Us

This guy also says that the AI was not all that great and also says that the story was quite predictable.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

Its the Hype and the game is more like a movie. The fear of finishing the game too soon is causing me to stop playing and looking at my PS3. Will play nfs most wanted on ps2 for now  If I can get off from playing Hatsune miku project diva f.
God I love rhythm games.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Its the Hype and the game is more like a movie. The fear of finishing the game too soon is causing me to stop playing and looking at my PS3. Will play nfs most wanted on ps2 for now  If I can get off from playing Hatsune miku project diva f.
> God I love rhythm games.


you're right the game is more like a movie, with quite a few cut scenes, however, the gameplay itself lasts for 7-8hrs... thats not bad, is it??


----------



## Gollum (Jul 5, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> you're right the game is more like a movie, with quite a few cut scenes, however, the gameplay itself lasts for 7-8hrs... thats not bad, is it??



Its good and best part is that the cut scenes are not movies but actually h/w rendered image. which makes it more realistic as you don't see any change from cut scene to movie


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Its good and best part is that the cut scenes are not movies but actually h/w rendered image. which makes it more realistic as you don't see any change from cut scene to movie



and that excites me.. I have seen clean transitions in TR and now i can expect the same in LOU.. Waiting for my frnd to get done with the game and I have to go back to hyd to get it


----------



## Gollum (Jul 5, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> and that excites me.. I have seen clean transitions in TR and now i can expect the same in LOU.. Waiting for my frnd to get done with the game and I have to go back to hyd to get it



lol, buy yuor own copy


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol, buy yuor own copy


 yeah i get tempted whenever i look at this thread. There is no point wasting money instead i can trade with my frnd. He needs UC3 (I got it) and I get LOU 

BTW Trentton told me to trade freely


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok so since i don't own a PS3 and was dying to play this game and seeing how there are barely any PS3 booths in Mumbai (or are there ?) i decided to watch Lets Play of this game and wow this game has been amazing so far. GOTY material guys.The graphics are so superb and the story is damn good and the gameplay is also really good with a healthy mixture of combat and stealth.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2013)

*Sony Confirms ‘The Last Of Us’ Sales Pass 3.4 Million, Fastest-Selling PS3 Title Of 2013*

This makes it the fastest selling IP of PlayStation platform ever. The game has rewarded Naughty Dog well. They deserved every bit of it.

The Last of Us becomes fastest selling new IP i... | GameZone


----------



## Gollum (Jul 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Sony Confirms ‘The Last Of Us’ Sales Pass 3.4 Million, Fastest-Selling PS3 Title Of 2013*
> 
> This makes it the fastest selling IP of PlayStation platform ever. The game has rewarded Naughty Dog well. They deserved every bit of it.
> 
> The Last of Us becomes fastest selling new IP i... | GameZone



Niiiice, I haven't played the game for more than a week now. wont be able to do so the next week as well  so busy with other stuff. Why did I not have a PS3 when I was in college.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 10, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Why did I not have a PS3 when I was in college.



this..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 17, 2013)

tlou = speechless.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2014)

having severe crash issues due to autosave, i think, making it unplayable.. i am on patch 1.05, and downloading 1.06 as i write this. 

i did a system recovery to no avail.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> having severe crash issues due to autosave, i think, making it unplayable.. i am on patch 1.05, and downloading 1.06 as i write this.
> 
> i did a system recovery to no avail.



1.06 should fix it. try to see if you can disable internet so that you can save easily.


----------



## jak3072 (Mar 31, 2014)

is this game really worth it??? thinking of buying it??


----------



## Gollum (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, If you like post apocalyptic scenario like "I am legend"
great story line and voice acting
great gameplay and physics
awesome visuals, then yes go get it.


----------



## snap (May 18, 2014)

*www.edge-online.com/features/the-last-of-it-naughty-dog-on-bringing-the-last-of-us-to-ps4/


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2014)

I was thinking of downloading this, But alas I cannot download 44GB.
*i.imgur.com/uItOOFZ.png


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 11, 2014)

This game is bloody amazing and really scary at places,
The chapter where you gotta restart a generator to get to a floor is the best so far,
So many bloody zombies at once, I hate them bloaters


----------



## Gollum (Oct 11, 2014)

don't post spoilers


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 11, 2014)

Gollum said:


> don't post spoilers


Oh come on man, its been a year since the game released, besides this doesn't give away the ending does it?
I bet any survival/horror genre game would have such a level.

Anyways I just finished my 6 hour session and completed the game. Yay.
I think the story is about 10 hours? I took way more than that .
But hands down best game I've played.
Awaiting the sequel...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> Oh come on man, its been a year since the game released, besides this doesn't give away the ending does it?
> I bet any survival/horror genre game would have such a level.
> 
> Anyways I just finished my 6 hour session and completed the game. Yay.
> ...



EPIC reply 
You should play The Last of US Left Behind DLC


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> EPIC reply
> You should play The Last of US Left Behind DLC


My internet is too crappy to download DLC's.  
Bsnl y u do this?


----------

